# Q-rings worth getting ?



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

I am purchasing a 2012 r3 was wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with Q-rings


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

A friend of mine swears by them.. has a set on his road and TT bikes. I looked into getting a set but found they won't work with my Force BB30 cranks unless I get the more flexible rings.. So didn't/haven't tried.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried Q-Rings on my MTB first, then changed my road bike over. I rode for about 2.5 years with them with no problems, but couldn't really say if they were any better.

After a winter with way too little riding, I decided to try my old round rings that I still had on my MTB again. I have since changed my road bike back to round rings and the Q-rings are in the spares box. Off road I am preferring the change back in all aspects of riding. On the road, I am not noticing any difference, possibly a improvement when climbing on round rings.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

I replace my crankset for the 3d plus with q rings in a 2012 r5 vwd and i cant be more happy with the change , feels strange at the first rides but when you used to used really improves your ride


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys I spoke to my dealer about them and he said that he won't fit them in his store as they have a lot of problems with them... 
Would not mind trying them out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just wanted to updat you on this man. I have them on my new R3 and they worked great over the weekend. The key, I am told, is to get a mechanic that has experience with them to fit them on your bike. Many of the guys I have talked to don't run anything but Q Rings on their bikes and I don't think I will be going back either. The guy at my lbs runs them on his bike and loves them. Try them if you are interested and find someone in your area that runs them to put them on for you.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't take my word for it, go to the forum on Cervelo's homepage for more discussion.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I tried a set of q-rings a couple of winters ago. I didn't find any real difference. When spring hit I returned to standard rings and it took 5 / 10 mins. each ride to get the spin back for about a week. Recently I p/u a nos R3sl that had 3d cranks/rings, so I tried them again. The difference I have found this time was when I was encouraged to check the Rotor website and follow their instructions.....I did. I have since switched from the #3 (again, website) and am pleased with my new position. 
I've heard that you can increase your watts with these rings, I have found that my heartrate lowered slightly. I have since switched all my rides over to these rings and am pleased, so is my knee. I'm in the midst of tweaking the position of the small ring, one hole to see if it helps with seated climbing as it remains a little choppy. 

http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/pdf/Q-Ring_adaption_setupguide.pdf


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Though they are willing to install them, etc., my LBS suggested not getting the Qs as they said there is no added benefit for the $$$.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

To each his own. I know I appreciate mine.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

cantride55 said:


> I tried a set of q-rings a couple of winters ago. I didn't find any real difference. When spring hit I returned to standard rings and it took 5 / 10 mins. each ride to get the spin back for about a week. Recently I p/u a nos R3sl that had 3d cranks/rings, so I tried them again. The difference I have found this time was when I was encouraged to check the Rotor website and follow their instructions.....I did. I have since switched from the #3 (again, website) and am pleased with my new position.
> I've heard that you can increase your watts with these rings, I have found that my heartrate lowered slightly. I have since switched all my rides over to these rings and am pleased, so is my knee. I'm in the midst of tweaking the position of the small ring, one hole to see if it helps with seated climbing as it remains a little choppy.
> 
> http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/pdf/Q-Ring_adaption_setupguide.pdf


What position do you have the rings now? How did that new position differ in your pedaling vs position 3?

I tried them at Interbike last year...but only for about five minutes. I've been curious about them ever since. I just don't want them to end up being an expensive experiment. :idea:

Thanks!


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I understand about the "expensive experiment" concerns. They may end up to be as I imagine that q-rings aren't for everyone. I wonder if the people who tried them and decided that they show no benefit, gave them enough time? The first set I bought were thru flea-bay and cost me $100.oo. and were setup in #3. They really didn't "do" much for me, although I remember that I seemed to spin a little easier. When I returned to round, my pedal stroke felt choppy or squared until I adjusted, which took about 5 mins. As for positions of the rings I am currently setup with 53 (#4) 42 (#2, which I just changed today. I was at #3). Youtube and various other websites demonstrate how changing ring position changes ones power zone or more to the point lessens the dead zone of the pedal stroke.
Hope this makes sense and possibly helps and, it's just my opinion.


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

cantride55 said:


> I tried a set of q-rings a couple of winters ago. I didn't find any real difference. When spring hit I returned to standard rings and it took 5 / 10 mins. each ride to get the spin back for about a week. Recently I p/u a nos R3sl that had 3d cranks/rings, so I tried them again. The difference I have found this time was when I was encouraged to check the Rotor website and follow their instructions.....I did. I have since switched from the #3 (again, website) and am pleased with my new position.
> I've heard that you can increase your watts with these rings, I have found that my heartrate lowered slightly. I have since switched all my rides over to these rings and am pleased, so is my knee. I'm in the midst of tweaking the position of the small ring, one hole to see if it helps with seated climbing as it remains a little choppy.
> 
> I love my q rings as they where the last piece of the puzzle that took away my knee pain. I was not training with power so I do not have data to back it up, but IME, they did help my knee injury. I am in the process of adding them to my new bike too with a 3D+ 175 and quarg set. Hope this helps.
> Dave


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well all of you expressing positive comments about Qs has got me thinking. So, when I change wheels I will get the Q too.


----------

